# remedy for pigeon pox....



## Gracyperson (Jan 17, 2012)

Dear friends i want to share my experience with you may be it helps you when my pigeon chicks suffer from pigeon pox when lesion(pimple) due to biting of mosqutio gets biger i break it and when blood comes from it i apply salt powder on it lesion dry in one day and in 3 days they all get dry....
Its painful for pigeon but i dnt have anyother remedy if anyone has much better than this please share with me thanx....


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I would say that is not a good way to deal with it, from the pigeons' point of view!

From a 2010 post:



> You can dab the growths with a drying agent such as *diluted Betadine* to help speed up the time it takes for the growths to drop off. Be careful not to get any of the Betadine actually in the eye, mouth, or nostrils.


The Pox lesions would dry up after a while of their own accord anyway. Removing them or drying them with something makes no difference to the course of the virus itself.


----------



## Gracyperson (Jan 17, 2012)

I think salt is much more best than betadine


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Gracyperson said:


> I think salt is much more best than betadine


What you do is your business, but breaking the pox lesions is (as you said) painful, and personally I would not be advising other members to do that.

It is not, by the way, a 'remedy' for Pox - the virus will run its course whatever you do.


----------



## Gracyperson (Jan 17, 2012)

Dear friend u know that day by day it grows larger and larger if we dnt break it hence pigeon eyes nose dropping area is gully covered with big lesions and pigeon gets soo much sick and then dies my many baby birds are died due to this disease if u have any good treatment then u share if donot treat lesions pigeon is soo much pain so we have to do something and most pigeon who survive their beaks get damage uper one is on other side and below moves to other side so until no medicine or treatment is derived i use salt because salt give one time pain but lesions give pain for months until they get dry


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Gracyperson said:


> I think salt is much more best than betadine


Sorry ........I don't agree


----------



## Gracyperson (Jan 17, 2012)

Is their any other name of betadine?? Betadine is not available in pakistan...does any one know about betadine or its formula name..???


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Gracyperson said:


> Is their any other name of betadine?? Betadine is not available in pakistan...does any one know about betadine or its formula name..???



is amazing, click pic & see


----------



## Unsa Zaidi (May 29, 2021)

Gracyperson said:


> Is their any other name of betadine?? Betadine is not available in pakistan...does any one know about betadine or its formula name..???


Its "pyodine" in Pakistan


----------



## Unsa Zaidi (May 29, 2021)

Gracyperson said:


> Is their any other name of betadine?? Betadine is not available in pakistan...does any one know about betadine or its formula name..???


"Pyodine" In Pakistan


----------

